# 1/12th Fest Sunday Nov. 28th At Xtreme Rc Moonachie Nj!!!!



## domracer (Apr 14, 2007)

Sunday November 28, 2010 

1/12th Fest.

classes:

1/12th 17.5
mini cooper
tc
1/18th

don't miss out and let's see who is #1 in 1/12th in NJ area!!!

contact Chris at xtremercaddicts.com


----------



## domracer (Apr 14, 2007)

roll call for sunday:

1/12th 17.5:

1. Dominick I. #6950923






1/10th mini coopers:

1.Dominick I. #3664874



1/18th:


----------

